

The computer model that once explained the British economy - edw519
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2008/may/08/bankofenglandgovernor.economics

======
gojomo
Wow. I had no idea 'the Phillips Curve' (positing an inverse relation between
unemployment and inflation) was named after such an interesting
tinkerer/economist, who built a hydraulic computer in the 1940s.

